# Used Ariens 8524 thoughts?



## jranaudo (Jan 25, 2015)

Looking to finally get a decent snowblower but possibly save on cost by buying a used one. I found this one online and the guy says it's still in working condition with no problems. any thoughts?

Ariens 8524 24" snow blower


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

With a storm coming I guess the price is in order. About $125 more than I would see around my area. Looks nice If you look close on the second blurry pic, you can see even the exhaust looks silver and not used much. Could be painted or new, too.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I have to agree, for the age its a little high. But it is in nice condition.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy price gouging..it might actually sell for that price today or tomorrow...it will be worth $400 by Thursday.

Scot


----------



## jranaudo (Jan 25, 2015)

I called and it's an older lady whose husband had passed away. So I'm guessing she doesn't really know how much it's worth. But I don't have all that much money and really can't afford $1k for a new one so I talked her down a little bit to $600. 

Not sure spending an additional 400+ dollars to get a warranty and newer model is worth it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its a 2003 or 2004 model, over 10 years old.
not worth a dime over $400 IMO, except for today or tomorrow! 
when someone might be willing to pay $500 or $600 for it..
personally, I wouldn't..

Its not a bad machine, its just not worth $600.
Unless you specifically want to buy a snowblower for Tuesdays storm, just wait..
by next weekend, prices will be back to normal, and low, because winter is almost over.

today and tomorrow is a sellers market where you live, prices will spike..
after Tuesday its back to being a buyers market again.

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the bucket looks like it has been touched up some. just throwing it out there for the masses. but then again what do I really know.


----------



## jranaudo (Jan 25, 2015)

****. Every darn Home Depot is sold out of every two-stage snowblower and I really wanted it for the storm on Tuesday.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it might be over priced but you should be happy with it for a long time and sometimes you just can't wait


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Stuff is worth what you want it for, no second opinion needed
I shoot competitive clays and guys are always walking away from one ignition contraption to the other claiming this one doesn't work. Some were 12K to begin with and sold for 3K. What do you need right now? Paying $200 over retail becomes nothing in one storm, but that's just me. Keep it for 5 years and you "may" have overpaid $40 a year??? It might not start the night of the storm either?. I think it's priced right for your area, storm coming, running correctly, belts and cables checked by me, but could be a fart machine also Seems everyone around here has a dead relative equipment sale I wouldn't be too depressed keeping that one for 5-10 years at $600 knowing full well I couldn't get a new one at any price at time of purchase
About 12 years ago I paid full dealer retail (ouch, yes) for a generator that is still in my garage. I "needed it" and it's still one of my favorite items in the garage. Been used sparingly, but I have no idea if I missed the extra I paid for it. I can tell you I appreciated it's service 12 years ago!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Stuff is worth what you want it for, no second opinion needed
> I shoot competitive clays and guys are always walking away from one ignition contraption to the other claiming this one doesn't work. Some were 12K to begin with and sold for 3K. What do you need right now? Paying $200 over retail becomes nothing in one storm, but that's just me. Keep it for 5 years and you "may" have overpaid $40 a year??? It might not start the night of the storm either?. I think it's priced right for your area, storm coming, running correctly, belts and cables checked by me, but could be a fart machine also Seems everyone around here has a dead relative equipment sale I wouldn't be too depressed keeping that one for 5-10 years at $600 knowing full well I couldn't get a new one at any price at time of purchase
> About 12 years ago I paid full dealer retail (ouch, yes) for a generator that is still in my garage. I "needed it" and it's still one of my favorite items in the garage. Been used sparingly, but I have no idea if I missed the extra I paid for it. I can tell you I appreciated it's service 12 years ago!


 Sound advice JT 
jranaudo : Just make sure it starts and functions correctly before handing over the cash  


And JT : You owe me a keyboard after reading 


> ...guys are always walking away from one ignition contraption to the other claiming this one doesn't work ....


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

It's just like a machine I have in my garage. They are pretty hardy, and like said before, if you take care of it, it will last a long time. Meaning, take care of the engine, and washa dn wax it yearly. And....change the oil yearly. Check to make sure the auger spins -- I would want to start it up and hear it run, and see the auger and impeller spinning.


----------



## jranaudo (Jan 25, 2015)

so what does everyone think of this one at home depot? 

Sno-Tek-24

I managed to scrape up some extra dough by selling some things (or to be sold) (xbox 360, old snowboard etc)

Sno-Tek 24 in. Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-920402 - The Home Depot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jranaudo said:


> so what does everyone think of this one at home depot?
> 
> Sno-Tek-24
> 
> ...


I would rather have the 8524. the sno-tek may be newer but the 8524 has more power and I would never buy a snowblower from home depot


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

jranaudo said:


> I called and it's an older lady whose husband had passed away. So I'm guessing she doesn't really know how much it's worth. But I don't have all that much money and really can't afford $1k for a new one so I talked her down a little bit to $600.
> 
> Not sure spending an additional 400+ dollars to get a warranty and newer model is worth it.


 Just wondering what you have decided on buying?? Can not wait for the rest of the story.


----------



## Shantz02 (Jan 17, 2015)

I just picked up an 8524 about 2 weeks ago, for $300. It's a great machine, but I agree that the price is still steep.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Where I live, if you're stuck in a big storm aftermath and don't have a snow removal contract, you can always flag down a snow contractor on your street and have them clean your driveway for a $20 bill. The guy driving it is more than likely just an employee paid by the hour and will gladly go for that deal...










Sure beats shoveling or overpaying for a used machine before a major storm!


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*8524*

Here's one thought..........I have one identical to it and it really does the job. I'd agree that the price is a bit steep. 
If you don't buy it today, don't worry about it, it will snow again some day!

QR


----------

